# Interest in surrogacy, need advice though..



## corky678

Hello, 

I am 23 years old, still in school but graduating next year...I've not had much interest in having kids of my own, however, I have thought about surrogacy for a family that is unable to have children. I think it would be really amazing if I could help someone become a family...has anyone ever been a surrogate? What does it entail? Is it worth it? Did it make anyone want to have kids of their own after? etc. Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If you are in the UK you can join surrogacy UK they have a section for potential surrogates. (Surrogacyuk.org)

I have no advice though as I'm on the other end and looking for a potential surrogate to carry for us.

Good luck <3


----------

